

Ask HN: Gateway to P2P - Monotoko

Hey guys,<p>I'm thinking about creating an internet-facing website that does the following:
-You put what you want to find in the search box and give the site an email address
-Website gives page telling user to get a cuppa and check their email soon.
-Server goes to find it, download it and zip it server side
-Server emails user with a HTTP download link/stream on the server<p>This is primarily for me, I prefer to get Linux distributions and royalty free music from P2P but my ISP traffic shapes, so HTTP downloads and streams are better for me. The question I have, is whether I would be held liable should someone do something nefarious? Is this a gray area or is it something they would come down on me hard and fast for, for providing a simple service?
======
wmf
If it got popular the *AA would try to nuke it from orbit. They'll attack any
link in the chain that looks like it makes money from piracy or looks like it
makes piracy easier.

BTW, there are a dozen sites doing this already.

